# يــارب عـــــلمـــني المـحــــــــبــة،



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2012)

يــارب عـــــلمـــني المـحــــــــبــة، التـــــي لا تشـــــــك ولـــكنـــها تثـــــــق 
يــارب عـــــلمــني المـحـــبــة، 
التـــــي لا تـــــديــــن ولـــكنـــها تقـــــبل الأعــــــذار . 
يــارب عـــــلمــــني المـحــــبــة، 
التـــــي لا تــــهتم بــــذاتـــها 
ولـــكنـــها تـتــــــألـــم مــــن أجـــــل الغــــــير .
يـــارب عـــــلمــني المـحــــبــة، 
التـــــي لاتتـــــــهــــم الأخــــريــن ولـــكنـــها تـــدافـــع عــــــنهم . 
يـــارب عـــــلمــــني المـحـــبــة، 
التـــــي لا تطـــــــــلب لنفســـــــها ولـــكنـــها تعــــــطـــي للأخــــــــريــن . 
يـــارب عـــــلمــــني المـحــبــة، 
التـــــي لا تــــــحـقــد ولـــكنـــها تســـــــامــــح . 
يـــارب عـــــلمـــني كـــــــــــــــيف أحــــــــــــــــــــــبك، وأجـــــــعل نـــــــهايتـــــــي ونــــــــهاية 
كــــــــل مـــــــن يحــــــبوك، و يـــــعرفــــوك هـــــــي الحـــــــــــياة الأبدية .... امين


​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2012)

> يــارب عـــــلمـــني المـحــــــــبــة




آمين يا يسوع

شكرا لأهتماماتك بالصلوات الجميله
الرب يبارك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

صلوات كلها رائعة تحياتى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> آمين يا يسوع
> 
> شكرا لأهتماماتك بالصلوات الجميله
> الرب يبارك


 ميرسى للمرورالراااائع
يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 
​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> صلوات كلها رائعة تحياتى ليكى​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



 اشكرك ياقمر لمرورك المميز جدااا    
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## كلي أمل (9 أكتوبر 2012)

امييين


----------



## اليعازر (9 أكتوبر 2012)

+++آمين+++

صلاة جميلة 

ربنا يباركك

.


----------



## elamer1000 (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*حلو خالص*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2012)

عذاب قال:


> امييين


 ميرسي لمرورك​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> +++آمين+++
> 
> صلاة جميلة
> 
> ...


 مرسي لمرورك  الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *حلو خالص*​
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *+++*​



 شكرا  elamer  لمرورك وللتقييم الرائع
رب المجد يبارك حياتك
 

​


----------



## bahaa_06 (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*أمين 
يارب علمنا كيف نحب يا ينبوع كل محبة فى الوجود 
صلاة جميلة الله يبارك عمرك
*​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2012)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *أمين *​
> *يارب علمنا كيف نحب يا ينبوع كل محبة فى الوجود *
> *صلاة جميلة الله يبارك عمرك*​​



مرسي  لمروورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------

